# I'm a PROUD mama!!!



## ThreeCFarm (May 3, 2011)

My son loved riding when he first started, then had a very bad experience and he became very, very fearful for a long time. With the help of a good riding instructor and some good ponies, he's now having a blast again. Here are some pictures from a show in early April, that we attended at the last minute when his instructor said Dot (one of the lesson ponies) didn't have a rider in Chris's division. He ended up Champion Mini Stirrup Rider, riding in classes with 7-9 entries!

Here's Chris and Dot, the lesson pony:







He was looking down in this picture checking his diagonal.











This Saturday he'll be showing his own pony, Lucy:






I'm so happy to see Chris loving riding again!!!






:yeah


----------



## leeapachemoon (May 3, 2011)

That's great! I wish him much success!

 I can only hope my son has a love of horses. He will not ride but he does drive so I will take it.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 4, 2011)

Looks like he had a blast how cute

I so wish my son was a horse person he likes them but

it needs a motor to really get his interest

but he is a great help baling hay so I shouldn't complain lol


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 4, 2011)

What precious pictures. So glad he's back in the saddle!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 4, 2011)

Eagles Ring...my brother rode when he was Chris's age, but then he got into motors too! Dirt bikes, go carts, ANYTHING with a motor. Now in his early 20s, he has mentioned how he'd like to ride again.

leeapachemoon, driving works!

Parmela, thanks. After he was thrown (and after an ER visit!), he was very, very fearful to ride any horse. His face would turn white, his tummy would hurt (wouldn't ever admit he was scared though



), he'd have tears in his eyes, etc. All that just at the walk. Just at the thought of sitting on a horse again. I felt terrible still putting him on horses, but I knew how much he loved riding before, and I never pushed him. Sometimes I'd put him on my old mare and just lead him around. Now he walks and trots, jumps crossbars and he canters on the lunge line. He also gets after the ponies when necessary, instead of sitting there passively.


----------



## wingnut (May 4, 2011)

Oh that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Matt73 (May 4, 2011)

That's great! He looks good! Kids always look so cute in their jodhpurs


----------



## rimmerpaints (May 4, 2011)

aww so cute!


----------



## BBH (May 4, 2011)

That is GREAT!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2011)

So glad he is back in the saddle

it's one of the best places a kid

can spend time in todays world

And he is so cute


----------



## Miniature217 (May 5, 2011)

My glad that he overcome his fear. That is awesome!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2011)

My goodness! When I first saw him he was pushing matchbox cars on the dirt. He is becoming a handsome young gentleman!

I envy him those structured early lessons; they will help him with whatever he chooses to do later.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 7, 2011)

Marsha, I was going through my trailer yesterday, packing for the show, and I found quite a few of those cars and trucks still in there, LOL. I have this picture hanging on my wall from Wichita, KS years ago, although it is one of his bigger trucks...


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 9, 2011)

He is adorable!!! So happy he came over his fears


----------

